

Why China's Pollution Could Be Behind Our Cold, Snowy Winters - pmcpinto
http://www.npr.org/blogs/goatsandsoda/2015/03/08/391056439/why-chinas-pollution-could-be-behind-our-cold-snowy-winters

======
bwb
More accurate might be, why the shit we are buying that is made in China could
be behind our changing climate :)

